# Marcador menu website



## Raqueliya

Hola,

estoy traduciendo una página web y en el menu me aparece la palabra marcadores (bookmarks). Alguien puede decirme si en portugués la palabra correcta es también "marcadores" o hay alguna otra forma de decirlo?

Gracias!!


----------



## Fanaya

Creo que '_marcador_' es correcto, sí.


----------



## Raqueliya

muchas gracias!


----------



## Audie

Ou '_favoritos_'.


----------



## okporip

Audierunt said:


> Ou '_favoritos_'.



É, acho que 'favoritos' é mais difundido.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No Safari são _favoritos_, no Firefox _marcadores_.


----------



## okporip

XiaoRoel said:


> No Safari são _favoritos_, no Firefox _marcadores_.



No Firefox que me traz até aqui o que há são 'favoritos'.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pois no meu traz marcadores, em português. Trabalho num Mac, será isso?


----------



## anaczz

Talvez por ser português europeu, XiaoRoel.


----------



## Alentugano

anaczz said:


> Talvez por ser português europeu, XiaoRoel.


Desta vez, acho que não tem a ver com essas diferenças de PtE e PtBr. Eu uso os dois navegadores, Firefox e Internet Explorer, no primeiro encontro a palavra Marcadores e no segundo Favoritos. Eu estou mais familiarizado com Favoritos, acho que é mais usado. Marcadores, percebo como um término mais recente.


----------



## anaczz

Então nao sei... Uso a versão mais recente do Firefox para Windows, que usa "Favoritos", assim como o I.E. 
O que eu quis dizer é que talvez a versão europeia do Firefox traga o termo "Marcadores" . Para instalar o Firefox em português há as opções: Português do Brasil e Português de Portugal. Isso pode ser uma diferença entre elas ...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Não são gémeos exactos os productos para Windows e para Mac. Isso é que deve ser.


----------



## anaczz

Não é não, Xiao. Acabo de instalar a versão Português de Portugal para windows e vem como Marcadores.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pois será questão de localização geográfica.


----------

